# How well does Inksoft network support outsourcing



## WikiThreads (Apr 2, 2011)

We're really interested in the Inksoft softeware, We think one pf the advantages is its ability to forward small orders to someone else in the Inksoft network. How practial is this? 

For those of you using it on your sites, how easy/cumbersome is it to forward on the small volume orders to other screen printers on the inksoft network who support small size jobs?


----------



## MO70 (Aug 3, 2011)

WikiThreads said:


> We're really interested in the Inksoft softeware, We think one pf the advantages is its ability to forward small orders to someone else in the Inksoft network. How practial is this?
> 
> For those of you using it on your sites, how easy/cumbersome is it to forward on the small volume orders to other screen printers on the inksoft network who support small size jobs?


I am in the same boat with as you, I am in the process of providing DTG type. Just like you I am trying to figure out insoft as well before I make the investment. Hope we get some feed back. 
mo


----------

